# Pest Problem, please help identify



## campbeas (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm growing a White Rhino / Skunk cross.  They are about 5 weeks old and grew from seeds not clones.  I've been growing them in my back yard which is south facing.  Tehy were on the deck for about 3 weeks.  After the 3rd or 4th set of leaves (1st 5 bladed) I moved them down into the yard by the garden. 

The day after I moved them I noticed holes in the leaves and chew marks around the edges of the leaves.  Now, every morning when I go out to check on them there are new holes in the leaves every single day.  It looks like something is eating them. 

I've done some reading and I think it might be Aphids, but I'm not sure.  I couldn't find any pictures of Aphid damaged marijuana.  If anyone has any pictures of aphid damage, please post them.

Here are pics of some of my damaged leaves.  Let me know if you can help identify the problem pest(s).  Thanks.


----------



## campbeas (Jul 12, 2005)

hmmm, maybe its caterpillars.

But I havnt' seen any on or around the plants.  In fact I havn't seen a caterpillar yet this year.

Any general purpose methods for eliminating multiple pests or unknown pests?


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 16, 2005)

yes, it looks like catepillars. I had a few plants one time and went away on holiday for one week, when I got back my plants were gone, the plants were eaten alife by caterpillars. 

It really can go fast. I had little green ones that turned into big brown ones after some time. I catched a lot of them but i was too late to save the plants. During the day they hide themselves and they are hard to discover.


----------



## campbeas (Jul 18, 2005)

Those little bastards.
I'm gonna start surrounding my grow area with stuff to deter pests.

They say onions repel ants very well.  But I'll have to do some searching for natural catapiller repellant.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 19, 2005)

Could be slugs, try a couple bowls of beer around the base (YES leave the beer in the bowl) the slugs will be attracted to the beer and drown....Easy peasy Jananeasy.....
Peace.........


----------



## campbeas (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm so gonna do that.  Thanks.


----------



## QuitBogartin420 (Jul 22, 2005)

I just came back from checking my plants and they show the same damage. I looked underneath the damaged leaves and could barely make out little red/orange dots. when I ran my finger over them they brushed off. Aphids....I hate those fuckers. I'm gonna dust them tommorrow with Sevin dust. Has anyone ever used this? I found it in the shed and its for vegetables and shit. I guess if that doesnt work I should do the Neem oil thing?....Anyone have a good aphid cure?


----------



## joe blow (Jul 22, 2005)

"aphids can be removed from your grow using any pyrethrum-based insecticide."
A soapy pesticide called Safer's soap also works.
Ladybugs are natural aphid hunters and are harmless to your plants also.


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2005)

"All about aphids"


----------



## campbeas (Jul 24, 2005)

this morning I checked my plants over and for the most part they seem healthy and have not suffered the continued degridation of the leaves I was seeing in earlier growth.

HOWEVER, I did find these eggs stuck to the bottom of one leaf.  Only one leaf though.  I removed them and took this picture.

Does anyone know what these eggs are from?


----------



## QuitBogartin420 (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm thinking snails....perhaps you could put them in a jar and wait for them to hatch....just for curiosity sake


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 25, 2005)

I have no idea, but I like QuitBogartin420's idea.
Nect time you see them on a leaf, cut the leaf off and put it in a jar.
I've done this with a number of things, mainly grubs I encounter when gardening.
Once I hatched a cocoon and I was amazed when a HUGE spyhix moth appeared.
Which I then used to scare the daylights out of my little sister by convincing her it was a vampire bat  .


----------



## my buzz and i (Aug 7, 2005)

hi everyone,a proven way to get rid of aphids is to mix water with dish liquid and spray on the entire plant.from my understanding it somehow makes it so they cant breathe.i have used it many times in my perrenial garden with good results.i would imagine it would work the same for tree.


----------



## DaRookie (Aug 7, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I have no idea, but I like QuitBogartin420's idea.
> Nect time you see them on a leaf, cut the leaf off and put it in a jar.
> I've done this with a number of things, mainly grubs I encounter when gardening.
> Once I hatched a cocoon and I was amazed when a HUGE spyhix moth appeared.
> Which I then used to scare the daylights out of my little sister by convincing her it was a vampire bat  .


 

LOL


----------

